# MSI Afturburner blocked after installing throttlestop?



## Technicaly_Inept (Nov 10, 2020)

You can tell by my username what you will be dealing with.

Follwed a tutorial to drop temps.  Lovely.  Thank you very much.  Since then, MSI afterburner only gives me the following in on screen display.

Cpu 4%  55C
Ram Usage
D3D11 60FPS

Yes, I have repeatedly made sure that the things I want to monitor have been check marked, and OSD is selected.  I've uninstalled and reinstalled AB a few times.

So what did I do?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## AOne (Nov 10, 2020)

This has nothing to do with ThrottleStop.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 10, 2020)

What version of ThrottleStop are you using? You are the first person to report this problem.


Technicaly_Inept said:


> So what did I do?


When you do not start ThrottleStop, does Afterburner start and run OK?

What antivirus program are you using? I recently heard that McAfee was preventing ThrottleStop from starting but I have only heard this from one user.


----------



## Technicaly_Inept (Nov 10, 2020)

Thanks for the response.

Using Throttlestop 9.2.  I shut it down using right click exit. Started AB. I can select things in AB, they just dont show up in OSD.  Same OSD as above.

Using windows defender

Only changes to the system besides throttlestop are the windows updates.    

Thanks.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 11, 2020)

@Technicaly_Inept - Try exiting ThrottleStop and completely shut down your computer. When you restart your computer, do not start ThrottleStop. Does Afterburner run correctly? If it runs correctly, start ThrottleStop. Does Afterburner still run correctly?

ThrottleStop and Afterburner have nothing to do with each other. When you are having problems, ThrottleStop is not running. How did you come to the conclusion that ThrottleStop is the problem if it is not running? Thousands of other ThrottleStop users are able to use Afterburner for on screen data and no one else has reported this problem. Your problem sounds like an Afterburner problem.


----------



## rethcirE (Nov 11, 2020)

I believe your issue is with RivaTuner Statistics Server. Verify your settings there have not changed. It is the other key component of having Afterburner send info to OSD.


----------



## Technicaly_Inept (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi unclewebb, did as you requested by disabling throttlestop in task scheduler and AB still not displaying correctly.  So, that must mean that it isnt throttle stop.

Why did I think that this was caused by Throttlestop?
 I had been playing my flight sim for a bit and was unhappy with the temps.  I looked at Intel Xtune, but decided Throttlestop was preferable.

I found a few tutorials and carefully followed them.

When I rebooted my system, started AB, went into the game, it displayed as above.

So I am a bit lost as to what next.  I can live without AB, and will likely uninstall it if I cant get it to function correctly.  Having a much cooler running system is great.

Thanks retchcirE, I will have to look to see if there is a RT fix?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 12, 2020)

Technicaly_Inept said:


> it isn't ThrottleStop.


Thanks for doing some testing and confirming that ThrottleStop is not the problem.


----------

